# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Angular >  AngularJS چیست و چرا باید از AngularJS استفاده کنیم

## md3848

سلام.تو نت سرچی دربارش کردم ولی خب دقیقا نهمیدم!

تو این لینک ( AngularJS چیست ) اومده گفته که :



> ویژگی اصلی AngularJS، ایجاد ارتباط پویا میان داده‌های ورودی و خروجی است. به این معنی که به سادگی می‌توانید اطلاعات دریافت شده از کاربر را به صورت خودکار جمع‌آوری کنید، پردازش کنید، در محل‌های دلخواه نمایش دهید یا به سرور بفرستید.


خب حالا ارتباط پویا بین داده های خروجی/ورودی یعنی چی اصلا؟  مثلا تو یه فرم دیتا رو به صورت post و یا get میفرستیم و تمام.چه نیازی به AngularJS هستش اخه؟

----------


## forodo

سلام
شما به وسیله AngularJS که مبحثی به نام binding داره می تونید با کدنویسی بسیار کم و تمیز ورودی های کاربر رو نمایش بدید و یا فیلتر کنید و یا به کاربر چیزه دیگه ای نمایش بدید ولی برای سرور چیز دیگه ای بفرستید. مثلاًَ به کاربر حروف فارسی نمایش بدید ولی برای سرور حروف انگلیسی ارسال کنید.

----------


## behzadamin12

این پست رو نگاه کنید
https://jobteam.ir/Course/184-Free-i...gular-training

----------


## iranfox

سلام
به نظر من AngularJS یکی از بهترین برنامه های تحت وب هست که آینده خوبی داره

----------


## behzadamin12

دوره جدیدی از انگولار منتشر شده که خالی از لطف نیست برای همه معرفی بشه
*دوره انگولار* استاد لوائی نویسنده کتاب انگولار
https://jobteam.ir/Course/248-Advanced-Angular-Training

----------


## tolouei-mahd

درود. ارتباط پویا بین داده های خروجی و وردی این هستش که دیتایی که به صورت AJAX از سرور میگیرید به صورت خودکار با فیلدهایی که مشخص کردید جوین میشه. بله. این کار رو با جاوا اسکریپت هم میشه انجام داد. ولی انگولار جی اس این کار رو به شدت راحت کرده.
برای نمونه کد زیر رو تو یه فایل اچ تی ام ال کپی و اجرا کنید


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="en-US">
<script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/angularjs/1.6.9/angular.min.js"></script>
<body>

<div ng-app="">
  <p>Name : <input type="text" ng-model="name"></p>
  <h1>Hello {{name}}</h1>
</div>

</body>
</html>
```

هر چیزی که توی textbox کپی کنید به صورت زنده اون پایین نمایش میده. بازم تاکید میکنم که این کار رو با جاوااسکریپت هم میشه انجام داد ولی اینطوری راحت تر و بهتره. این اولین مثال برای آموزش انگولارجی اس است و مطمئنا خیلی کارهای پیچیده تری میشه انجام داد باهاش

----------


## bomb23

از angularjs استفاده نکنید، به جای استفاده از اون از ابزارهای جدیدتر مثل angular, vue.js, react استفاده کنید.

----------

